# Genetropin GH (by Gentech)



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone using or used this GH before?

It's made in Greece - 10x10iu vials to a box.

Been thru 700ius already and nothing great to report and don't want to keep throwing good ££s at it if it's not great (and will change brands).

I do feel full all the time but it's likely the fast-slin. Not getting the pins and needles like i did off the Hyges.

Any help appreciated guys


----------



## bangwhosnext (Jun 27, 2010)

I did my first 10iu's tonight so too early to tell, but my source swears by it and he's usually spot on. I am a bit worried now though as you say you've gone thru 7 boxes and ur not seeing the results. How much are you taking per day/week?


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Becuase of the other stuff i'm taking it's hard to isolate where the gains are coming from which is not great. There are certainly size gains being made but i think this is mostly to my recent change in Slin protocol. I typically take 10uis of Genetropin post workout 4-5 days per week. The problem is i don't get the pins and needles like i did on the Hyge's which is one of the indicators the GH is working.


----------



## bangwhosnext (Jun 27, 2010)

After a couple of days taking it, i've noticed that the pain i had in my joints is gone. I would take this as a good indicator.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

Fukin eat idiots


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

Its not the holy grail


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

chem said:


> Fukin eat idiots





chem said:


> Its not the holy grail


 :lol:

Nice input.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

Your welcome ,eat 4000 cals , train hard not 8 9 10 awwwwe stop failure eat rest grow , simple????,there that's my input


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

chem said:


> Your welcome ,eat 4000 cals , train hard not 8 9 10 awwwwe stop failure eat rest grow , simple????,there that's my input


Please write a book, this shit is dynamite! :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dusher said:


> Please write a book, this shit is dynamite! :lol:


The thing is Chem has a physique and the trophies to back his simple approach, maybe you know one of the athletes he coaches....Bernie Cooper?

@chem I see your being your normal blunt self  hope all is good buddy


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Good stuff but does get faked ..... The originals have checkable stickers inside the box and tamper proof stickers on the box when opening ....

Says made in greece but actually decent chinese .... Used them last year prepping with good results


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> The thing is Chem has a physique and the trophies to back his simple approach, maybe you know one of the athletes he coaches....Bernie Cooper?
> 
> @chem I see your being your normal blunt self  hope all is good buddy


I'm guessing he goes into a little more details in his preps though :whistling:

Yup there a pic of Bernie Cooper up at my gym. So I'm guessing my gym owner Ian Morgan must have met him at some stage.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dusher said:


> I'm guessing he goes into a little more details in his preps though :whistling:
> 
> Yup there a pic of Bernie Cooper up at my gym. So I'm guessing my gym owner Ian Morgan must have met him at some stage.


i would expect Ian knows both Bernie and Chem, Chem is a good guy and his approach to be fair is very simple even through prep as it does not need to be complicated


----------

